# My Favorite Sauce Recipe



## czarcastic (Jan 19, 2011)

New here, so I thought I would share my favorite sauce recipe.  This goes over huge any time I make ribs or chicken.

It's got a little bite to it, but it's also got some sweetness and complexity thanks to the surprise ingredients.

Give it a try and let me know how you like it.  If your family and friends are anything like mine, this will become your stand-by BBQ sauce.

*The Czar's Favorite Sauce*:

2 tablespoons olive oil

1/4 cup minced onion

2 cloves garlic crushed

1 Can Dr Pepper (not sugar free!)

1 Heaping Tablespoon instant espresso powder

4 Tablespoons (packed) brown sugar

1 Tablespoon Worcestershire Sauce

3 Tablespoons honey

1 8-ounce can tomato sauce

1 6-ounce can tomato paste

2 tablespoons vinegar

1 teaspoon dry mustard

1 teaspoon cayenne (+/- to taste)

1 teaspoon chipotle powder (+/- to taste)

fresh ground pepper to taste

*Preparation:*

In heavy saucepan, Cook minced onion and garlic in olive oil until onions turns opaque. 

Add Dr Pepper and slowly bring to a boil. Reduce heat to medium and simmer until reduced by half (about 15 minutes). Add all remaining ingredients  - stirring until sugar and instant coffee is dissolved. Simmer until flavors blend and sauce thickens slightly, stirring occasionally.  Turn heat to low and allow to sauce to sit on low at least an hour. 

 Makes about 1 1/2 cups of barbecue sauce.

Enjoy!


----------



## bpopovitz (Jan 19, 2011)

Welcome aboard.  What a great way to intro yourself by sharing a recipe.  I haven't settled on any one sauce recipe yet but this definitely looks like something I should try.


----------



## alblancher (Jan 19, 2011)

Wow,

Dr. Pepper and Espresso!  Your recipe is almost identical to my standard sauce.  Then you go and throw Dr. Pepper and Espresso in it!  I know people that will take a couple of  Dr. Peppers and cook them down real slow until it's almost a syrup then add it to your sauce.  I'll have to give this a try,

Thanks for posting and welcome to the forum

Al


----------



## les3176 (Jan 19, 2011)

Welcome to smf!! glad to have ya. And thanks for the recipe it looks good,i'm going to have to try iy!


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 19, 2011)

First off Welcome Czar to SMF. Thanks for the sauce recipe. You'll like it here for there are alot of really good folks here that would just love to help you with just about anything to do with smoking. Now there are alot of proven recipes for some amazing things here too.  So the next big thing for you to do is go out and get you something to smoke and if you happen to have any questions just post it here and we will be happy to answer them for you.

Welcome To Your New Addiction

GO GATORS


----------



## porked (Jan 19, 2011)

Welcome! Your sauce sounds interesting and love the avatar.


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 19, 2011)

Welcome Aboard...

Thanks for the recipe...


----------

